# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) طلبات : core2 لا يقلع

## sandman

لدي جهاز كور2 مطفي منذ اكثر من شهرين وعندما قمت بتشغيله يتوقف عند اشعار سامسونغ حاولت افلشه بواسطة odin&sptولكن لا يأخذ سوفتويرمع العلم ان مدخل الusb يعمل بشكل سليم ما الحل وشكرا

----------

